# WOW



## Alpha (May 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Acti-Centaur-Ca...613644762QQcategoryZ15248QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone have a clue what this thing is?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 4, 2006)

It's a pre-press camera I believe.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 4, 2006)

It's a Acti Centaur Camera 54X154 Rear Loading Vacuumized Holder.I found one of these in my back-yard when Skylab broke up.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 4, 2006)

These days it's pretty much junk, except the lenses.  They could be used as enlarger lenses, or mounted in shutters and used for large format.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 4, 2006)

Is that thing a very big copy stand?


----------



## nealjpage (May 4, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> I found one of these in my back-yard when Skylab broke up.


----------



## Alpha (May 4, 2006)

Those lenses are badass.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 4, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Is that thing a very big copy stand?



With the camera built in.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 4, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> With the camera built in.



That what I thought, have you heard of Clyde Butcher he is a LF B&W photography that works out of SW Florida area, he reworked a copy camera in to a enlarger that he uses to make 4x8 foot prints


----------

